# Debugging NDIS driver for RTL8192SE



## Dolda2000 (Feb 9, 2014)

Dear forum,

I'm trying to use FreeBSD on a Lenovo laptop of mine, which has a Realtek RTL8192SE WLAN PCI-Express card. Since there's no real driver, I tried generating one from the Windows driver using `ndisgen`. However, when I load the driver, it simply doesn't do anything at all, as if, I guess, it didn't recognize the hardware. I find that strange, however, because the card's IDs (chip=0x817210ec, card=0xe02010ec) are listed in the INF file. Shouldn't that reasonably mean that the generated driver should at least try to initialize the card? How the module generated by `ndisgen` actually works is opaque to me, however. Is there any way I can debug this?

(I'm sorry if this is a common problem. I've tried googling for similar things, but with no success.)


----------



## NODMaster (May 19, 2014)

rtl8192se on FreeBSD amd64 WORKING
http://rtl8191-ndis-freebsd-amd64.pages.psl1ght.ru/


----------

